# another reason to crunch



## onry (Nov 7, 2009)

I know none of us NEED a reason to crunch, BUT i read this just a little bit ago.
IT almost brought me to tears. 
soon as i can afford a board that will run my PentiumD 830 im gonna put another rig online.
and i'll be sending one young boy several christmas cards from my family too
onry


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 7, 2009)

Very sad. Thing is, there is one or more of these kids in every town. Not too mention all of the young adults who die much too early. This is why I crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Very sad. Thing is, there is one or more of these kids in every town. Not too mention all of the young adults who die much too early. This is why I crunch.



Very well said.  This is the same reason I crunch 
I know my output isn't much compared to RAMMIE, but I only have a limited amount of hardware and it is important to me to do as much as I can with it.  The points just make for some fun competition


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow man, this has to be one of the saddest things I've seen.  As a kid all you want is Christmas to come and knowing your kid won't be making it must just be destructive!  Thank god the parents though of a plan and moved it up so that at least when his time comes he at least was able to enjoy this years Christmas.  My wishes and prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't currently afford to crunch or fold lately. Really wish I could.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Very sad.. Thanks for sharing!


----------

